# Man's Best Friend



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mans best freind


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont understand all the Diet Coke, Please explain........


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I dont understand all the Diet Coke, Please explain........
> [snapback]117491[/snapback]​


It's a mixer for the rum.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good to me









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about the mushrooms in the bottom drawer???

Maybe they aren't mushrooms either...looks like it though.









Looks good to me!!!

Steve


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Looks like you're all set. How long before the baby is on solid food?








Fred


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the bad boy outside?

Love the selection...when/where is the party?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is the bad boy outside?
> 
> Love the selection...when/where is the party?
> [snapback]117540[/snapback]​


Yes its my patio fridge. We like to entertain so we build a large patio and i got to stock the fridge.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Is the bad boy outside?
> ...


You Sir, are my new best friend!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> sleecjr said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


I'll second that

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

All the labels are facing front. Nice touch.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about!









But where's the Mikes?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Is the bad boy outside?
> ...


How about you move to Oregon and live next door to me?


----------

